# freebsd-update on jails seems to miss a few files



## wayne47 (May 3, 2019)

With the lack of support for ezjail, I'm giving up on jail management systems and going to do create and maintain them manually. I'm fairly confident that I have the install process down, now I'm working on upgrades. So I installed a server running 11.0-RELEASE on UFS, created a BaseJail which is then nullfs mounted in each jail (similar to what ezjail does) and spun up a few jails. That all seemed to work properly.

Did a binary upgrade on the host to 11.1-RELEASE using freebsd-update, which seemed to work fine. But when I went to upgrade the BaseJail, I got a few errors:

```
sudo freebsd-update -b /usr/jails/BaseJail --currently-running 11.0-RELEASE -r 11.1-RELEASE upgrade
sudo freebsd-update -b /usr/jails/BaseJail --currently-running 11.0-RELEASE -r 11.1-RELEASE install
  (so far so good)
 
sudo freebsd-update -b /usr/jails/BaseJail --currently-running 11.0-RELEASE -r 11.1-RELEASE install
src component not installed, skipped
Installing updates...install: /usr/jails/BaseJail//etc/periodic/daily/410.status-mfi: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/BaseJail//etc/rc.d/zfsbe: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/BaseJail//var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/periodic/daily/410.status-mfi: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/BaseJail//var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/rc.d/zfsbe: No such file or directory
   (not so good)
```

While I could simply copy over the missing files from the host, I worry that something else may have been missed by freebsd-update.  As this is a test server, I am fine with repeating the process, if required. I want to have things solid before I attempt to do anything in production.

*Rationales*: 
- The reason for starting at 11.0-RELEASE is that it provides the opportunity to upgrade several minor and a major release, which should stress test the process. 
- I'm using UFS, not ZFS because the plan is to deploy these on VPS servers which have limited RAM and ZFS is quite memory hungry. Plus, ZFS really wants to be backed up to a ZFS server whereas UFS supports dump.


----------

